# Vendors need for Indoor Flea Market



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=left><span style="font-size: 72pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 72pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">**<span style="font-size: 72pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 72pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 72pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">Indoor, Climate Controlled*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 72pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">FLEA MARKET<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">CURRENTLY RENTING TABLES<o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">DAILY, WEEKLY AND MONTHLY RATES<o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 36pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">LOCATED INTHE DIRT CHEAP STORE *</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">ACROSS FROM WALMARTON HWY. 29<o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 36pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">CALL FOR DETAILS*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">850-857-1004*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia"><o></o>*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">850-554-7554*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=left>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">*</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=left>*<span style="font-size: 28pt; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia; mso-bidi-font-family: Georgia">*</p>


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

We also have one area for rent that is 12' x 25' that has 5 glass lighted display cases. It could be used for anything such as reels, rods, electronics, etc....


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Bump


----------

